# Premiere spielt sequenz nicht mehr ab



## cama (9. April 2006)

Hallo

Habe ein Riesenproblem. Nachdem ich seit 3 Stunden unser Hochzeitsvideo spielt nun Premiere die Sequenz nicht mehr ab. Ich kann auch keinen einzelnen Clip im monitor ansehen. Ich habe ein altes Projekt geladen und das wird gespielt. Es sind auch alle Daten (Blenden, Audio, Titel) vorhanden und ich kann auhc alles machen, er spielt nur nichts mehr.

Wer weiß Rat


----------



## axn (9. April 2006)

Möglicherweise ist in diesem Projekt die Wiedergabe auf den DV Ausgang gestellt. Steckt noch eine Kamera dran? - Mal abziehen oder Einstellungen prüfen...

mfg

axn

PS: Gelungenes Eheglück!  und natürlich Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## cama (9. April 2006)

Danke für den Hilfeversuch

Hab ich auch schon probiert. Die Einstellung passt zu der vom anderen Projekt. DV Gerät hängt nicht dran. Das Witzige ist ja dass es bis vor wenigen Minuten noch geklappt hat. Dann haben wir einen clip gelöscht dune in paar Blenden eingefügt und schwupps nix ging mehr. Jetzt stürtzt das programm auch ab wenn ich von einem Projekt in das Andere wechseln will. Gott sei Dank hab ich noch ein ältere Sicherung aber die ganzen Blenden sind weg. kann ich die irgendwie einfach als protokoll ausdrucken oder sogar rüberziehen?


----------



## chmee (9. April 2006)

Es ist immer n Versuch wert, die temporären Premiere-Dateien zu löschen.
(Video-Preview und Audio-Float)  - Hat bei mir letztens geklappt.

mfg chmee


----------



## cama (10. April 2006)

Hallo

Danke für den Tip. Wo finde ich den die temp. Dateien. Nicht das ich die falschen rauskicke!


----------



## axn (10. April 2006)

Das sind die Ordner "Angeglichene Audiodaten" und "Vorschaudateien" oder so...
Die liegen jeweils in dem Ordner in dem das Projekt liegt. Gib bescheid wenn du eine Lösung gefunden hast, das hilft vielleicht später mal anderen..


----------

